
Tesla Responds to Chinese Hack with a Major Security Upgrade - obi1kenobi
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/tesla-responds-chinese-hack-major-security-upgrade/
======
obi1kenobi
tl;dr: Remote attack of Tesla Model S demonstrated, triggers brakes while in
motion. Tesla deploys code signing of all firmware updates in response.

